# Neon Tetras for 5.5 Gallon Shrimp Tank?



## debbielight7 (Aug 21, 2016)

For the 5.5 gallon tank I am setting up for neocaridina shrimp, do you think I could add 5 Neon tetra? Or would the Neon tetra eat the juvenile shrimp? Do you think 5 Neon tetra with 10 adult shrimp and eventually juvenile shrimp would create too large of a bioload for a 5.5 gallon tank? Has anyone kept Neon tetras with dwarf shrimp?


----------



## NinjaPilot (Jul 31, 2016)

My neons ate every single ghost shrimp (large adult size) I put in the tank. Tore them to shreds, the little buggars! Some people have had better luck. I don't want to see that happen again! Terrible to watch, and I couldn't catch them before they were attacked because they hid so well that only the neons could find them.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Neons will eat juvenile Neocaridina shrimp for certain. If the tank is densely planted, and there are enough free-breeding shrimp, you may be able to keep a stable population of them with the neons. I wouldn't try this with expensive shrimp!


----------



## debbielight7 (Aug 21, 2016)

Oh my, NinjaPilot, I wouldn't have thought the neons would be so aggressive with the ghost shrimp, which are a good bit larger than Neocaridina. Michael, it looks like I shouldn't consider neons, at least not in the beginning while establishing a population. Thanks.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

There are shrimp friendly fish but probably not lively colored as a neon tetra.

I have Stiphodon (goby) and some species are nicely colored. I do have a few male Endlers but only because I couldn't find anyone to take them. Once they are gone that's it. Just the Gobies, Khuli, Oto and dwarf cory cat. At least the Endlers spend much of their time at the surface but I'm sure they are picking off shrimplets.


----------



## debbielight7 (Aug 21, 2016)

Newt, I had to look up your goby. I see that there is a Neon blue goby in that genus. It's very attractive. So they don't bother the shrimp? It looks like they like to eat algae. I had thought about Endlers, but then I read they and guppies would go for shrimp. I didn't want to do otos since they would compete with the shrimp for the alge. I will have to research some of the smaller raspboras as a possibility. I have very alkaline (pH 8.2) and moderately hard water (about 160 ppm), so I have to keep that in mind for compatible fish.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I have the Neon Blue Gobies. There are other varieties that are more colorful. I've never seen them go after shrimp and have read they are safe. The Endlers do not go after the adult shrimp. They spend much of their time at or near the surface. I'm sure they will eat shrimplets.

I found an article on the Shrimp Farm on shrimp safe fish. They say Neons are OK. I don't think so. Adults yes but not babies.

http://www.theshrimpfarm.com/articles/types-of-fish.php


----------



## debbielight7 (Aug 21, 2016)

Thank you, Newt, for the article reference.


----------



## sluglife (Feb 17, 2014)

oto and nano sized cories are only thing thats safe to shrimplets


----------

